# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Avatars

## Dave A

Found a nice site here for avatars if anyone is looking. I thought I'd try a new look myself.

----------


## duncan drennan

From now on you'll be known as Dave the Dragon Slayer....or maybe that is Dave the Dragon?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

I guess it depends on the post  :Big Grin:

----------


## Candy Bouwer

Slayer it is... :Slayer:  Dragon not by choice!!!

----------


## Entity

Hail the Dragon Slayer  :Big Grin:

----------

